# BSOD BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER on random occasions



## Cholgan (Oct 25, 2007)

Well Im not sure I should post it here so don't flame me if it's in the wrong forum 
Anyway, Im getting the almighty blue screen of death on completely random occasions. It's always BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER. I tried updating my BIOS but it didn't help. I didn't add any new USB deviced recently. I should say that it's a pretty new PC and this problem wasn't always there. My USB devices are:GlobespanVirata USB modem, A4tech mouse\keyboard reciever for wireless mouse\keyboard and sometimes a usb cable for data transferring(the crash happened without this cable plugged in).
my pc: Intel 2 core 1.8 GHZ processor
1 GB RAM
Win XP Pro SP 2
Intel D946GZTS motherboard
GeForce 7600 GS

Thx in advance for any help guys


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome,
What is the actual error code? Its the long string of numbers.


----------



## Cholgan (Oct 25, 2007)

From event viewer:
Error code 000000fe, parameter1 00000002, parameter2 85a66008, parameter3 858ae690, parameter4 86db39d0


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, couldn't find anything useable in MS knowledge base, but here:
http://phorums.com.au/archive/index.php/t-221710.html
sounds alot like your case, and the solution:
"I downloaded and installed new video drivers for my NVIDA graphics card and
for my Logitech wireless mouse. then I took out the USB to Ethernet adapter
I had been using to connect to my router, replacing it with a 10/100/1000
ethernet card.
Haven't had one of these crashes yet. You were right on about it being a
USB problem. I think it was the D-Link USB to Ethernet adapter."
might work. I would try the updating drivers before switching out the nic.


----------



## Cholgan (Oct 25, 2007)

Thx for the reply.
I did some driver updating and this crash havn't happened in a while. If it does happen again Ill copy the exact numbers from the blue screen...


----------



## Cholgan (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok here's the error signature from the crash report:
BCCode : fe BCP1 : 00000002 BCP2 : 86CFF6D8 BCP3 : 86BADC90 
BCP4 : 86CC6530 OSVer : 5_1_2600 SP : 2_0 Product : 256_1 
Help would be appreciated


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

That code is comming back as possible problem with RAM. Try removing a stick of ram and see if it happens. If it does remove the other one and replace with the first one you pulled out.


----------



## Cholgan (Oct 25, 2007)

I only have 1 stick of 1gb


----------

